# Dragon Blood not clearing!



## lepidgeon (Aug 21, 2017)

I put the sorbate, k-meta and sparkaloid on August 9th, and noticed that it wasn't as clear as I wanted it. There was a little residual CO2, so I racked it again on the 17th hoping this would help.

Still isn't fully clear. Could someone tell me if it's pectin haze or if I should add the Super-Kleer I have?

Also, how long can I leave it in the carboy before needing to add more k-meta? (Added k meta on the 9th)

I didnt add the sparkaloid while still boiling hot, It had cooled down a bit(not sure if this changes anything).

Any suggestions? 

First picture is with normal lighting, and second is with a lantern behind the carboy


----------



## wineforfun (Aug 21, 2017)

Hit it with SuperKleer.


----------



## benchmstr (Nov 14, 2017)

any update on this?

the bench


----------



## dcbrown73 (Nov 15, 2017)

Super Kleer (DualFine) and/or pectic enzyme depending on the reason for the cloudiness.


----------

